# Southeastern indoor shootout march 2,3 & 4th alabama cash paybacks



## AC SENOIR PRO (Jan 25, 2012)

Shooters to the line,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Can you tell us what the format for the tournament will be?
Nothing about it on the web site.


----------



## AC SENOIR PRO (Jan 25, 2012)

Nfaa rules ,vegas format


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

How about the mens open class...
top score wins??
Ties shoot off like pros??

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## AC SENOIR PRO (Jan 25, 2012)

Mens & women will shoot off in all open classes,thanks for asking good question anything else just let us know .lots of response from all, looks like a great turnout coming.thanks again also more sponsors adding daily with prizes for shooters.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Are the Mens Pro, Mens Open, Women Pro, and Women Open ALL guaranteed the advertised money for top 3 in those classes???


----------



## AC SENOIR PRO (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes all money guaranteed in those classes top 3 places,money will pay down thru field with more shooters for the rest of field,thanks hope to see ya there


----------



## AC SENOIR PRO (Jan 25, 2012)

OK SHOOTERS THERE COMING ,SHOULD BE A GREAT SHOOTOUT:wink:


----------



## AC SENOIR PRO (Jan 25, 2012)

Bump for a good shoot


----------

